# Penalty for not registering with PRTB?



## Helen (6 Feb 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a penalty for not registering with the PRTB?

thanks


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2006)

Not sure about _PRTB _penalties and I can't download documents from their site at the moment but aren't _Revenue _making the ability of landlords to offset mortgage interest and/or other allowable expenses against rental income contingent on them having registered with the _PRTB _in the current _Finance Bill_?


----------



## Helen (6 Feb 2006)

Oh, that's the catch. 
I'm not trying to avoid registering, I just put it on the long finger and now I see there's a penalty if you are 1 month after the start of the tenancy. 
My tenancy started on the 1st Jan, do you think I could push that out by 2 weeks so as not to have to pay the penalty? 
I presume this is treated as a tax deductible expense?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2006)

also mentions the following penalties:


> Landlords who fail to register may be fined up to 3,000 euro and face imprisonment for up to six months on conviction. A further penalty of 250 euro for each day of non-registration may be levied.


----------



## Helen (6 Feb 2006)

OMG  . Better address it straight away!


----------



## steelblue (6 Feb 2006)

Hi 

I wouldn't be to worried about 2 weeks. The prtb took 7 months to acknowleged my registration.


----------



## mikeyny (6 Feb 2006)

i am still waiting and its been a year , i have looked on their website and have seen that my property comes up when i do a county search , so i am not really concerned that i  did not get a reply . Next i am going to use them to get some cash from a pervious tennant and see can they earn their 70 euro per tenancy  as my lawyer is not intrested in persueing the matter and suggested going to small claims court ???????????

So much for that particular lawyer .


----------



## Ethan 1 (7 Feb 2006)

So do I assume from the above that those with tenants since 01/01/2005 are in trouble.............


----------



## Mairead (7 Feb 2006)

I do not want to sound ignorant but what is the PRTB?
We have an investmennt property that has been rented out for the last three years and I do not think that we have registered anywhere?


----------



## Ethan 1 (7 Feb 2006)

PTRB = Private Residental Tenancies Board..... See link to Oasis above. Thought I was the only one with this problem.... feel a little better now. Cheers Mairead  ........


----------



## steelblue (7 Feb 2006)

Mairead

See Clubman's link in post 4.

Prior to the  PTRB, landlords had to register with the local authority.
I think you need to take this more seriously as there are heavy penalties for non compliance. See below 

"If the tenants remain after the four-year tenancy is over, you must register a new tenancy. Landlords who fail to register may be fined up to 3,000 euro and face imprisonment for up to six months on conviction. A further penalty of 250 euro for each day of non-registration may be levied."


----------



## extopia (7 Feb 2006)

Is there a parrot in here?


----------



## mikeyny (21 Feb 2006)

If you register more than 30 days after the tenancy has been created then the fee is *140 *euros not 70.


----------



## geri (22 Feb 2006)

I started renting a property in 2004 but didn't register until around august 2005, one year late.  I filled in the date of start of tenancy as August 2004 and paid 70 Euro.   Having checked the database, my house is on it.  I never got notified personally but I am taking it that if my house is on the register all's square and the 70 Euro was enough.


----------



## biggerry (22 Feb 2006)

Hi geri,

You (and your tenant) should have received an acknowledgement from the PRTB with a reference number (that would be used in case of a dispute).

Did you pay them by cheque?  If so, was this cashed?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Is there a parrot in here?


No - but there's a budgie in here!


----------



## mikeyny (22 Feb 2006)

I have been registred with them since the beginning and have never gotten a registration number , has anyone gotten one .

in regard the fees as i posted earlier 
	
	



```
The fees set out below are the current fees at the time of printing (November 2005). As fees could be subject to change in the future, you are advised to check the up-to-date fees payable at the time of registering the tenancy - the Private Residential Tenancies Board's website, www.prtb.ie will be of assistance in this regard.
The fee payable is €70 per tenancy being registered on time i.e. within 1 month after the commencement of the tenancy or €300 for multiple tenancies in the one building being registered on time by the one landlord (please staple the multiple forms together). No fee is payable where 2 payments in respect of the dwelling have been made to the Private Residential Tenancies Board in the previous 12 months. No fee is payable for an update of details of a tenancy currently registered. 
In all circumstances where the tenancy is being registered more than 1 month after the commencement of the tenancy, a fee of €140 is payable for these late registrations. There are no exceptions to this.
Fees should be paid by cheque, postal order or money order and should be made payable to the Private Residential Tenancies Board. The cheque should be crossed. Cash should not be sent with the registration form.
```
 
thats on the tenancy registration form so i dont know what they are up to in your case *geri*


----------



## steelblue (23 Feb 2006)

I have got them, but they took between 6 & 9 months to arrive.


----------



## Jane1 (23 Feb 2006)

I registered in September last and got a reply end of January with a reference number on it.


----------



## geri (27 Feb 2006)

biggerry said:
			
		

> Hi geri,
> 
> You (and your tenant) should have received an acknowledgement from the PRTB with a reference number (that would be used in case of a dispute).
> 
> Did you pay them by cheque? If so, was this cashed?


 
Nope - didn't receive anything from them yet, over one year on......


----------



## beetlebum (27 Feb 2006)

Got  a letter back from them with my application form and cheque for €70 euro saying  I haven't payed them enough.  In fairness i was nearly a month late.
Guess i'll have to send them on the €140 instead

Also got that letter bck in about two weeks, so it is  quite a quick turn round.

What annoys me about this system though is that i have  high turnover of tenants  (not very good quality), so I have had tenants stay for only six weeks. last year there was 4 different tennacies!! and it is unfair to keep registereing tenants at €70 euro each time and then get a phone call from them to say they are leaving (or sometimes not even a phone call!)

i am hopeful the tenants i have now will stay longer, - they filled the oil tank!!!


----------



## bacchus (27 Feb 2006)

beetlebum said:
			
		

> What annoys me about this system though is that i have high turnover of tenants (not very good quality), so I have had tenants stay for only six weeks. last year there was 4 different tennacies!!


 
Why not deducting some money (say €70 for the PRTB registratrion fee  )from their deposit IF they do not respect the terms of the lease (minimum duration, minimum notice period...)???

Also ,have you considered increasing the deposit the tenant is to pay before moving in , increasing your chances of getting "more stable" tenants?

Just 2 ideas passing by, may be stating the obvious but never know  
(I do not know the legality of the first one)...


----------



## budapest (27 Feb 2006)

Isn't it true though that if you register twice in one year for a single property, any additional tenancies can be registered for free?


----------



## beetlebum (27 Feb 2006)

if i increase the deposit by more i'll get no tenant, it is because the house is not in a good area that i find it difficult to get reliable tenants.


----------



## mikeyny (27 Feb 2006)

From page 5 of the registration form.

The fee payable is *€70* per tenancy being registered on time i.e. within 1 month after the commencement of the tenancy or *€300* for multiple tenancies in the one building being registered on time by the one landlord (please staple the multiple forms together).  No fee is payable where 2 payments in respect of the dwelling have been made to the Private Residential Tenancies Board in the previous 12 months.  No fee is payable for an update of details of a tenancy currently registered.


----------

